# is this good substrate?



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Will this be a good substrate for my 125?
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/ss.htm
Is there any reason to add any dry fertilizer befor adding water? Any reason to add laterite or peat? This is a brand new tank and I'd like to start out right.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi zdam20,

You may want to check out post #11 on the second page of this link from the APC "U.S Stores" forum. I think it will answer your question. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/us-store-reviews/59658-aquariumplants-com.html


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

I guess it's too late to change my mind, it's already shipped. Do you think I need to dose the substrate or just fert the water column later? Thanks for the response BTW.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi zdam20,

I have not used either the aquariumplants.com product or Soilmaster Select (SMS). I do use Turface Pro League Grey, which is a clay based substrate as well. I dose the water column per the PPS-Pro instructions in the APC Fertilizing Forum. It works well for me. Here is a link that might help: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Soilmaster-Select-Substrate/26/


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

I use it, i mixed it with flourite dark, it doesn't like to hold new clipping down real well its fairly fine grained and light, but mixed with the bigger chunks in the flourite seems alright, some ppl have had bad customer service from them but I didn't experience that and think its just fine, it will lower ph just a hair I believe due to its ash property's or content


----------



## zdam20 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everbody!


----------

